# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Forums gone? So am I.



## Heady (Mar 4, 2003)

The only reason I bought from AquaBotanic is because of the incredible support through the All Wet Thumb forums. When these forums are discontinued on this site, I'll be taking my business elsewhere.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Wow, thats interesting reaction. APC will be the new forum for my customers. You should be able to get as much if not more guidance there as you have been accustomed to here.


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

sorry to hear that heady. robert is really a great guy. he will still be there to help through email, and like robert said, we are all going to APC.


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Don't sweat it Heady. 

Come over to APC and give it a try. Like Russell and Robert said, they will be there spreading their chear just the same as here.

Hope to see you there.

jB


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

That is an interesting response.

AB's move to APC (www.aquaticplantcentral) will have the same support and guidance that you have gotten here I think, if not more.

It seems like Robert's forum move to APC is a great move since it'll provide regular memebers and customers of AB with a wider network of support.

I'm sure the decision for the merger was a difficult one for AB, but I think the fact that Robert is guiding others to another forum instead of shutting the doors without any redirection illustrates his best intentions for his customers and forum members. He's looking out for us.

I wouldn't let the redirection towards the APC forum effect how you feel about purchasing from Robert in the future. I hope to see you over there.

-John N.


----------



## Jane of Upton (Jul 28, 2005)

Yes, I agree with John that its a show of good intentions to integrate the Wet Thumb forums with APC. It shows integrity that Robert negotiated a new home for all the great Wet Thumb forums information over on APC - it too is a great forum. 

Wet Thumb has been going for 4 years - that's a long time for someone to be at the helm of a forum, PLUS run a business to make a living. I think this is a wise move, and I'm glad to see it done this way, demonstrating good stewardship, rather than dropping the ball, or letting the quality slip because of competing demands on ones time. 

While it is with sadness that I've learned of the integration of Wet Thumb into APC, it shows a committment to take care of the forummers, and merge all the information, not to mention the technical aspects - many of us are "on" both forums. I hope to see you at APC as well!

-Jane


----------

